# Abrahams Pocket Watch



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Just picked this up in a small job-lot and I know (hope?) one of our esteemed members will be able to tell me a a bit about it.

Movement engraved M. Abrahams Manchester, sterling silver, hallmarked chester 1910 (As far as I can tell), complete with winding key and silver chain.

I'm quite taken with it, but I have no knowledge about the maker.

The dial says Chronograph 40245 but is otherwise blank.

Possible keeper, although I need to e.bay a couple of the pieces to cover the cost of the Omega - the watch I bought the lot for.

Here are some photo's for you all. Little grime in the 'step' on the dial, but otherwise a nice clean watch. Runs intermittently but Mr Burrage would sort that for me, I have no doubt! k:




























Sorry for the biz photographs - I really need a couple of photography lessons!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

If the quality of that watch is inversely proportional to the quality of the photos you've got yourself a cracker there :thumbsup: One of these days I'm going to find a PW with centre sweep seconds and if the dial is half as good as that I'll be happy. Let's see the Omega as well, something else on my wish/want list.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a cracking pocket watch you have there. Wish it was mine.

http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/ Try this watch repairer for a quote.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I can't find any info on Abrahams which match that date

The watch is known as a Doctor's watch and the second hand can be used like a stop watch

Hope you can get it up and running as it is a nice piece

Chris


----------

